# Black spoos get nekkid



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice and naked. But it’s turned freezing cold, poor babies will need to wear their winter coats. 

I love Lily’s sexy top knot. 

I’m keeping Babykins in her Miami for a while longer because she’s not a fan of the dryer and I want to minimalize the time I spend blowing her hair straight. Her coat is almost as short. I pulled her winter coats out to wear for long walks.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

I used to clip Lili with a 10 blade in the summer. Her hair tended to cord, so a 7 blade could barely get through it, let alone a 4 or 5 blade! I really like to see poodles with extremely short body coat if they have a good body. They look so athletic! (and they are!)


Lily and Javvy look great in their short trims.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

You still left them with plenty of style though!

This Friday, Willard is getting a mega nekkid shave, head, ears, and all! Hasta la vista matts! I'll be sure to post pictures.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

They look great. I am a big fan of the shorter cuts - I usually use a 5 blade for my boy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I love having nice heads and tails with fluff so I always try to keep those in good shape. Lily will have to lose the little bow for our trials (assuming we can get there based on weather) this weekend in Syracuse. Javelin has incredibly dense coat. It was a major task to get those clipper blades through him.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

They look great ! Right now I’m doing the opposite, no more short cuts until at least may.

By the way I would love to see Lily with short bangs. Any intention of doing that someday ? ;-)


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Dechi said:


> They look great ! Right now I’m doing the opposite, no more short cuts until at least may.
> 
> *By the way I would love to see Lily with short bangs. Any intention of doing that someday ? *;-)





Probably not since her coat is on the fine side and the only way her hair stays up off her face is if it long enough to put in a band. The "bangs" are hair that fell out of the band.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

They both look great, but what a strange time of year for a shave! What type of clipper do you use with the 3 comb?


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

They look fantastic! I have Frosty shaved down currently, and Maizie is on my to do list! I am way too busy to groom them. If it's cold, they have coats.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I love their nice short coats. Less to groom, more time for fun.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Lily and Javvy and looking great, and not too nekkid! I love when they are all clean and trimmed up.

More and more, I am becoming a fan of a nice short trim. Easier on me, and on the poodles.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

They look great! I loved Renns puppy coat but each time we go to the groomer he gets a bit shorter. I am liking that too as its much easier to care for. I just keep his tail and ears fluffier. He goes in This week for his next clip. Its amazing how fast they grow their hair. Do you put coats or swathers on them in the winter? We don't often have cold weather here an Renn basically only goes out for his walks so I wondering if I should invest in a coat. Its 40 degrees F (feels like 34) but we have a freeze warning for tomorrow morning. By Sunday it should be back in the 70's with lows mid 40's-50.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It has only gotten cold here this week and it still hasn't been cold enough for me to put gloves on so not all that bad. By the time it is really cold they will have grown out a fair amount of fluff. In the meantime they both have coats.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Ahhhh they are so CUTE!!!!!

I fear Pixie's puppy coat and the gobs of snow that will stick to it!


----------



## Maggied (Sep 6, 2018)

They look great. I have started doing Moxie's trims; fortunately, she is not vain. Appreciate clipper suggestions. Maggie


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What clippers depends on the dog's coat to some extent. Javelin's is super thick and needs a good heavy duty clipper like a corded Andis. Lily's is finer so I can do most of the work I need to on her with a Wahl Bravura. I also use the cordless Wahl on FFT for Javelin.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

They look only a bit shorter than Otter. Easy to keep,as he will only let me do his body,back legs and tail once in awhile.I don't think the groomer cut his tail down at all last time-VERY fluffy.

Martha


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Nekked and beautiful*



lily cd re said:


> A couple of times a year I take Lily's and Javelin's coats way down so that their skin can air out a bit and to get rid of any knotty spots that may have gotten away. This job got done this weekend and here they are in all their nekkid glory.
> 
> Actually these pics don't do justice to the fact that a short trim lets you see how athletic they really are.
> 
> ...


The poodle kids look grand!
Does Lily still go to Yale? :angel2:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We haven't been to Yale too recently, but I should try to get there with her. She is ready for their graduate program!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Can anyone tell me why spoos are more athletic when clipped. After all the wooly coat only weighs a few ounces.


Eric (I'm Back.) Passwords foul up.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh I think they just *look* more obviously athletic when clipped short.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I took Poppy nekkid a few weeks ago. Ran out of energy so left her with poofy Tina Turner topknot and very floofy tail for a few days. I finally trimmed the topknot some.

I just looked at her yesterday after her bath and blowout and thought "fat poodle"....nope, just more floofy hair!

Here is Tina Turner Poppy

Her tail is about twice that big now....I kind of like it.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

*Energy*

When Gracie is clipped short her energy levels are 3 times those when she is long coated. She leaps higher and runs faster. She moves around the house at light speed. We have had snake problems and I let her coat grow for protection. She became unbelievably slow.
Eric.


----------

